#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Keratine behandeling! 50,- !!

## Maya.Keratin

Hallo Dames,

Dames! Heb jij last van kroes, pluizig en/of drooghaar? Of wil je je haar een goede boost geven om je gezonde lokken te behouden? Dan ben je bij Maya Keratin aan het juiste adres. Ik werk met 1 van de beste producten en bied gegarandeerd de beste resultaat. Ik ga professioneel te werk, wat ook te zien is aan de producten, apparatuur, ruimte en mijn houding. Ik ga eerlijk te werk. Profiteer van 1 van de beste keratine behandelingen, RESULTAAT en voordeligheid! 

 Ga voorhandelbaar, gezond, zacht en glanzend haar!
 Werkzaam inomgeving Rotterdam en Utrecht.
 Bij 2personen of meer, kom ik aan huis.

Bericht en/of mail voor vrijblijvende informatie en advies! Voor app, kun je een berichtje sturen!

Maya Keratin.

----------

